# Coming home feature: Mk6 Golf?



## oktoberfest (Nov 3, 2005)

I've enabled the Coming Home feature in my 2010 Golf TDI (with Bi-Xenon headlamps) and it shows up in the MFI menu as turned on. But it doesn't seem to work -- the lights don't come on when I exit the car. 

This is what I'm doing: 


Driving with headlights on. 

Stop, shut off engine, turn off headlights, pull out key. 

Flash headlights by pulling control stalk back briefly. 

Open the door, get out, close door. 

No lights  

 

Is there anything wrong with my procedure? Or do the Bi-Xenons require special coding? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## golfmkv89 (Dec 6, 2007)

try step 2 without turning off the headlights.. they will go off automatically after the coming home delay..


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Your Coming Home coding may be on Auto, not manual. Please post the Auto-Scan if you need me to review the coding.


----------



## b6variant (Jun 6, 2010)

Flash before removing the key from the ignition.


----------



## oktoberfest (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Dana, 

Here is the auto-scan for Cent. Elect.; let me know if you need more. Thanks for the help. 

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G 
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 6D180A3A90252AC48088008571008D0441250086534D8560648020200000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 354FF28E2533 

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F 
Component: Wischer 11120 21 0512 
Coding: 009795 

No fault code found.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

oktoberfest said:


> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
> Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574
> Revision: 00103 AF
> Coding: 6D180A3A90252AC48088008571008D0441250086534D8560648020200000


 Try this: 

6D180A3A90252AC48088008575008D0441250086534D8560648020200000 

They should work either way after the coding, key in -or- out, after opening the driver door. 


Also see: Tiguan plain text (disregard the light sensor bit, N/A) 
http://www.ownerwelcome.com/moreinfo/tiguan/coming-home-leaving-home.htm 

The text index: 
http://www.ownerwelcome.com/moreinfo/ 

And some videos here: 
http://www.ownerwelcome.com/


----------



## oktoberfest (Nov 3, 2005)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Try this:
> 
> 6D180A3A90252AC48088008575008D0441250086534D8560648020200000
> 
> They should work either way after the coding, key in -or- out, after opening the driver door.


 Success! Thank you!  

It looks like you changed byte 12? In the long coding helper is the change labeled 'Coming Home manual/auto' or something similar? And you changed my setting to manual? 

Also, do you know if the Leaving Home feature will work if my car doesn't have the auto headlight switch and light sensor?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

oktoberfest said:


> Also, do you know if the Leaving Home feature will work if my car doesn't have the auto headlight switch and light sensor?


 No it won't and I haven't done the RLS retrofit yet.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Hello Dana. I have a 2012 GTI Autobahn package and I'm having trouble with the CH/LH feature. Here's my autoscan. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


Thursday,29,September,2011,07:52:06:49132
VCDS Version: Beta 11.8.0
Data version: 20110831



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
62 72

VIN: WVWGD7AJ6CW076035 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AT HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: E3H26--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D13C5075C9

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C49290000880B06E7921E0041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BDB235C44FF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0802 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0150285423
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01018
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: 334BCB7C2C2F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AN HW: 7N0 907 426 AN
Component: AC Manuell H19 0304 
Revision: 00001015 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 8021D4B0AD19

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 P HW: 1K0 937 086 P
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 6F180A3A80272AC4108802C135008DCC486D2086475D8DB0E4842024A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3D5FED441A6B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 23071 26 0512 
Coding: 009F95

2 Faults Found:
01565 - Luggage Compartment Light (W3) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 13
Reset counter: 73
Mileage: 70 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.14.30
Time: 15:57:08

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.80 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00061 - Footwell Lights 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 13
Reset counter: 77
Mileage: 718 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.11
Time: 10:21:48

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.60 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA0C8ZD 
Coding: 00003131
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3FA3974C1067

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 SW
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--00060WY900

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 SW
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME39160542ZZZN

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 SW
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME65531442ZZZO

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME5C3C2D7DZZZF

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME681B5B4AZZZ5

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME76320328ZZZ7

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME13510C28ZZZ9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110730301248
Coding: 100A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DDF2D445AEB

Multi-function steering wheel: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 972 C HW: 5K6 920 972 C
Component: KOMBI H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 364DF2683F5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1620 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 210711F2001322
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 354FF564225B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF59618BB65

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000155330001
Coding: 4100000000000000
 Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2E7DDA08C70D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660449800 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 29772914FEE3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 B HW: 1K0 035 274 B
Component: RNS315-NAR H32 0263 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8463777
Coding: 04050001010005000000100A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS A01004
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 236B3B3C9CCF

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V2 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 H HW: 5K0 959 701 H
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2105 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3753FF6C3857

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449C8602921

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: None
Part No HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218119851743
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
VCID: 558F55E4821B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245CE78D335

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449C8602921

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FF564225B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 364DF2683F5D

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Okay, forget the coming home. It worked!

Now does the leaving home require both RLS and auto switch or can it work with just the Autoswitch?

thanks!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Toyin said:


> Okay, forget the coming home. It worked!
> 
> Now does the leaving home require both RLS and auto switch or can it work with just the Autoswitch?
> 
> thanks!


It requires the RLS and Auto switch for leaving home. Alternatively, you can manually pull the stalk back ... but at that point you are at the car so leaving home manual is pointless IMO.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> It requires the RLS and Auto switch for leaving home. Alternatively, you can manually pull the stalk back ... but at that point you are at the car so leaving home manual is pointless IMO.


Thanks for responding. I agree, that leaving home function is pretty useless. Oh well, maybe sometime in the future I'll consider the RLS.


----------



## MiguelRIvera00 (Sep 13, 2012)

*RLS installed*

I have the RLS installed on my MK6 autobahn gti, with oem led headlights and tailights. Euro AUTO switch installed too, w trigger wire.

The rain sensing works perfect, but the coming home only works on (parking lights)position, one to the right of Auto. This leaves the leds in front headlights on(dim) and rear led taillights on, untill I lock the car with the FOB. And same when I unlock. 

I would really want is to have the switch in auto with leds working in bright mode during the day and have the xenons come on at night with leds in dim mode. I also want the CH to work with bright leds and fogs as I open the door without leaving the switch on and same for LH.

Can someone please help!


Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3AE0272AC4100800017500894443652186577D8DF0E4806024A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A7028C3B5A281C82F1


----------



## MiguelRIvera00 (Sep 13, 2012)

*HELP*



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> It requires the RLS and Auto switch for leaving home. Alternatively, you can manually pull the stalk back ... but at that point you are at the car so leaving home manual is pointless IMO.


I have the RLS installed on my MK6 autobahn gti, with oem led headlights and tailights. Euro AUTO switch installed too, w trigger wire.

The rain sensing works perfect, but the coming home only works on (parking lights)position, one to the right of Auto. This leaves the leds in front headlights on(dim) and rear led taillights on, untill I lock the car with the FOB. And same when I unlock. 

I would really want is to have the switch in auto with leds working in bright mode during the day and have the xenons come on at night with leds in dim mode. I also want the CH to work with bright leds and fogs as I open the door without leaving the switch on and same for LH.

Can someone please help!


Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3AE0272AC4100800017500894443652186577D8DF0E4 806024A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A7028C3B5A281C82F1


----------

